# large party this weekend HELP



## tedatechef (Nov 27, 2010)

HI all,

   Just found this site and its great.  I run a small catering business and do not usually do large parties.  But it is for a friend and now I'm having some difficulties.  The party is for 150 and I'm basically ok with the menu that I have.  Only question is I have to cook the food offsite and reheat there.  What temp should I cook the meat (beef, prob. inside round or something else if you reccomend) to.  Party starts at 7.  I am arriving to set up around 5;30.  Also best way to reheat the beef without it drying out.

             Thanks for the helpa        kjkjk


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Arriving at 5.30 for a 7 o clock gig is cutting it close. I would cook meat in your commissary, if you have one at 4.30  so you only have to hold hot and not reheat(hold temps are 200 to 250  tops/ over that and your cooking) I try never to roast meats over 350 after initial high blast..Internal temp of 115 120 is rare, and when you take out it still cooks for a while..


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Everything comes from a menu......balancing equipment on site to # of people and coming up with an appropriate menu for the budget, type of event, guest profile is everything.

Cambros can be rented in most places if there is not enough oven space.


----------

